# United Methodist Church sa Filipino



## gian_javier

Mga katoto, nais ko lang po malaman kung ano ang kasing-kahulugan ng *United Methodist Church* sa Filipino/Tagalog?

United = Nagkaisa o Pinag-isa (pandiwang perpektibo o pagnagdaan)
Methodist = Metodista
Church = Simbahan o Sambahan (Iglesiya o Iglesia sa wikang Kastila

May mga nababasa ako na ang katumbas nito ay...
*Nagkakaisang Iglesiya Metodista*,
*Nagkaisang Iglesiya Metodista*

Nakasaad naman sa plake o tanda-pangkasaysayan ng Pambansang Suriang Pangkasaysayan sa Knox United Methodist Church ay...
*Nagkakaisang Metodistang Simbahang Knox

*
kayo po... ano sa palagay ninyo?


----------



## niernier

Kung mapagkakatiwalaan ang Wikipedia, *Nagkakaisang Metodistang Simbahan* ang salin nito sa Tagalog ng _United Methodist Church._


----------



## mataripis

Nag kaisa na Makapamaraang Simbahan.


----------

